# Contact info Wyndward Havanese, NJ??



## FourPaws

Hi everyone: Anyone have info how to contact Wyndward Havanese in NJ? Seem like terrific breeders (and a moderate drive from us) but only contact info is through website email, one of which bounces back; the other (gmail) hasn't gotten a response though I've tried several times in the last few weeks. Scoured Internet but can't find specific town, last name, so can't get a phone number. Sen PM through this forum. Radio silence.
Looked on FB, found closed group of Wyndward Puppy Owners...no response.

And four-year-old Chico is looking for a Hav sibling, maybe this spring...

Update, anyone? thanks so much..xo


----------



## krandall

FourPaws said:


> Hi everyone: Anyone have info how to contact Wyndward Havanese in NJ? Seem like terrific breeders (and a moderate drive from us) but only contact info is through website email, one of which bounces back; the other (gmail) hasn't gotten a response though I've tried several times in the last few weeks. Scoured Internet but can't find specific town, last name, so can't get a phone number. Sen PM through this forum. Radio silence.
> Looked on FB, found closed group of Wyndward Puppy Owners...no response.
> 
> And four-year-old Chico is looking for a Hav sibling, maybe this spring...
> 
> Update, anyone? thanks so much..xo


Sometimes people stop breeding, but don't get around to taking their site down, or are just bad at responding to email if they don't have puppies planned. There are lots of SMALL breeders who only have a litter every year or two. I would widen my search if you aren't getting a response.


----------



## FourPaws

Thanks...just puzzled, since this one seems very well established, long-standing, excellent dogs, and seems to promise puppies for this spring.
Wyndward Havanese - Home

BTW: just looking over your YouTube heeling videos...great tips, thanks!!


----------



## krandall

FourPaws said:


> Thanks...just puzzled, since this one seems very well established, long-standing, excellent dogs, and seems to promise puppies for this spring.
> Wyndward Havanese - Home
> 
> BTW: just looking over your YouTube heeling videos...great tips, thanks!!


What can I say? Some people are just bad at responding to email! 

Glad you are enjoying watching my babies work!


----------



## whata_dog

FourPaws said:


> Hi everyone: Anyone have info how to contact Wyndward Havanese in NJ? Seem like terrific breeders (and a moderate drive from us) but only contact info is through website email, one of which bounces back; the other (gmail) hasn't gotten a response though I've tried several times in the last few weeks. Scoured Internet but can't find *specific town, last name*, so can't get a phone number. Sen PM through this forum. Radio silence.
> Looked on FB, found closed group of Wyndward Puppy Owners...no response.
> 
> And four-year-old Chico is looking for a Hav sibling, maybe this spring...
> 
> Update, anyone? thanks so much..xo


Hi, 
I like a challenge-
maybe this will help... 
I looked up one of their dogs from this page 
Wyndward Havanese - Our Havanese
Jersey, Ch. Prairiwinds It Ain't Manhattan 
I then went to find her in the Havanese Gallery which produced these results: 
Prairiwinds It Ain't Manhattan - Havanese Gallery

Breeder: Linda Wanamaker
Owner: Farah Whitver - Melamud - Bayonne, NJ, USA
E-mail: [email protected]
Website: www.wyndwardshavanese.com

Sex: Female
Color: Tri-colour
Date of birth: 15.12.2003
Sire: CH Alderons Shelley's Rocky
Dam: Shelley's Prairie China Doll

So now you have a last name and a town - Good luck in your search - Not sure if the "We are expecting an exciting litter in March! " is referring to 2017... in my loooong search for myHavanese pup breeder, I came across many, MANY outdated and long abandoned websites... some had better clues like a year included which made it more obvious- lol 
If you don't hear back or find them with this additional added information, and then March comes and goes and the site is not updated, (if you can wait that long) it will be safe to say it may be time to move on to another wonderful breeder.

eta- looks like she co-owns this beauty 
CH. Wyndward's Truth Or Dare Of Amberly - "Derry"
http://havanesegallery.hu/show_dog_en.php?id=29419
This gives a different town for Farah

Breeder: Farah Whitver And Paul A. Melamud
Owner: Judy And Frank Ambler And Farah Whitver - Halfmoon, NY, USA
E-mail: [email protected]

Sex: Female
Date of birth: 29.09.2008
Sire: CH. Sandcastles Magic Man At Wyndward
Dam: CH Prairiwinds It Ain't Manhattan


----------



## FourPaws

*Genius Research re Breeder!!*

I am awestruck. Unbelievable. In my daytime gig, I do a lot of research and have nimble skills, but you're amazing. Going to find my jaw, which has clattered to the floor. Fantastic, thanks!!!!!! (though I may indeed have to move on to other breeders...you could be absolutely right about the year, sigh).

I have some other names but this one seems/ed terrific.

Will pursue these leads. In the meantime, THANK YOU!!!


----------



## KarMar

I did find her on Facebook under Farah Whitver Melamud. It looks like she was adding people to the Wyndward Puppy Owners group as recently as 2 months ago, so it seems she's still active in the breed. I would reach out to her via Facebook message and go from there


----------



## FourPaws

I tried...I emailed her to join the group (couldn't msg her because the group is closed and you have to be a Friend first...or some such...I'm not that fluent in FB)...but no answer. I think she's not the original breeder, but clearly seems very involved in the Wyndwards and in championing Havanese. Fingers, paws crossed...thank you!


----------



## KarMar

She is listed as the breeder of all of the Wyndward dogs on Havanese Gallery, so I'm thinking Farah is more involved than you think. If you go to her Facebook page (not the Puppy Owners page, which is just for those who have bought a puppy from her), you should be able to message her. I was able to just click the message button as someone with no mutual friends. Try her there, not via the closed group


----------



## FourPaws

Thank you! I WILL have to join the 21st century...soon. Grateful for the handholding!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

Just to be a bit of a party pooper here, sorry about that, but I checked over the website and didn't see anything about health testing for her dogs. Just make sure if you do contact her that you get very good information on that. I also noted the home page had "puppies available" in big bold letters and then the available page said March puppies so I think the website or at least a part of the website is old. It happens a lot. My Oliver's breeder, who is still very much into showing and breeding still has not updated her website since November 2014. She is still showing Ollie's brother's litter pictures from that date. She is a very reputable breeder, but does not give off that impression on her site. Breeders should know people looking for pups go to websites first even if they have breeder contact info. We like to lurk and window shop for a while before making contact and old info on a website does not look good. Keep your sites current, it is the first contact you have with buyers. Most importantly it is your first impression with a buyer. Your websites are extremely important.


----------



## FourPaws

*Great tips for buyers, breeders...*

Such good points. Alas, I suspect that if it looks too good to be true (and only an hour's drive!!), it ain't.

I will tell Chico. He will look up at me, tilt his head to the left, then the right, and then wag his tail, hoping that somehow, there's a food treat promised in my voice. Sorry LittleGuy.

Will keep looking...


----------



## whata_dog

2014 is the most recent date on OFA for any Wyndward dog- so some testing being reported but none recently.

Good points Ollie's mom.
I agree website are extremely important to keep up to date for the outside world looking in. 
During my search I found some moved to facebook and let their sites fall behind in info & updates... but are active on FB.
Easier than maintaining a website I suppose... some will at least point you in that direction with a FB link- others not so much.


----------



## FourPaws

Hmmm.
Grrrr.

As we tell Chico:

"Find it!"

And we're off to the races...Havanese hopping...


----------



## KarMar

I don't know how much research you have done, but the New England area has many great breeders. Contact the Greater New York Havanese Club (gnyhc.org) to see if they can recommend you other breeders in the NY/NJ area. Having your heart set on a specific breeder isn't recommended. Another thing you could do is go to a local show and speak with owners/exhibitors there to get some names of reputable breeders.


----------



## FourPaws

Ah, wise words.I will contact gnyhc...good suggestion, thanks. Had hoped to be in reasonable driving distance to make a few trips to breeder, visit dam/sire, later pups, which is what we did with Chico's lovely breeder...a little anxious, understandably, because, as "first-time" Hav owners, we think we already found the gold at the end of the rainbow...hard for us relative newbies to understand how much of Chico is hard-wired in this wonderful breed, and what is distinctly Chico.

Don't want replica, but complementary. But definitely want No. 2.
thanks for the tips!


----------



## HavGracie

If you're looking for a breeder in New Jersey, may I suggest Woodland Havanese located outside of Philly. We adopted Gracie from her 5 years ago, and I know she does all of the required health testing, and also shows her dogs. If we were ever going to get another dog, I would go back to Diane in a heartbeat!! I just checked her website, and she's had a couple of litters recently, but I believe they are all spoken for right now. At least you can do some research on her for the future if you are interested.

Good luck in you search for a good breeder!

Connie


----------



## FourPaws

Yes, I've heard some great things about that breeder and so will pursue..am hoping for a springtime boy...so, paws crossed...thank you!!


----------



## trueblue

Farah at Wyndward is a great breeder! She doesn't have litters very often though.


----------



## Sheri

trueblue said:


> Farah at Wyndward is a great breeder! She doesn't have litters very often though.


Hi, Kim! We haven't heard from you in a long time! How are you?


----------



## FourPaws

Thanks...do you have contact info? I was hoping for a spring puppy...if you could PM me...?


----------



## trueblue

FourPaws said:


> Thanks...do you have contact info? I was hoping for a spring puppy...if you could PM me...?


Sent you a PM.


----------



## Nirzhar Kar

Can I also get some recommendations of good breeders in northeast? Ny/Nj area or close to it.


----------

